# Aufteilung Stromkreise Bürogebäude & EDV-Steckdosen



## Toddy80 (29 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind gerade dabei ein neues Bürogebäude zu bauen. Nun ergibt sich die Frage wie man die einzelnen Stromkreise am besten aufteilen kann? Eure Meinung dazu hätte mich mal interessiert.

- 4 Etagen
- 18 Büros je Etage (2,50m x 5,30m)
- Licht, Steckdosen, Raffstore-Rollos, evt. EDV-Steckdosen

Ist es Sinnvoll "rote" EVD-Steckdosen in den Büros einzusetzen?

Gruß

Toddy


----------



## s.leuschke (6 November 2008)

Ich würde es so machen.
EDV rote Steckdosen.
Normal weisse Steckdosen.
Jeweils pro Büro ein Stromkreis.
Licht und eine Steckdose bei Lichtschalter seperat einige Büros zusammen ein Stromkreis. Wenn du jetzt ein Büro mal abschalten musst, hast du über das Licht immer noch ne Steckdose, bzw. die Putzfrau geht nicht an die EDV Dosen.
Rollo's auch Büroweise zusammen.

Gruss vom Epilektriker


----------



## Toddy80 (10 November 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir das nun folgendermaßen gedacht. Jedes Büro erhält 6 LS-Schalter für Beuchtung, Steckdosen, EDV-Steckdosen, Spannung Volumenstromregler, Spannungsversorgung Busstation, Raffstore-Motoren). 
Steckdose an den Türen werden zusammengeschaltet an extra Stromkreis.

Das nächste was mir Kopfzurbrechen bereitet:
Wie mache ich die Verteilung auf die FI-Schutzschalter? z.B. alle EDV-Steckdosen auf einen FI macht keinen Sinn -> Ein Fehler alle Rechner aus, bei Licht sieht es ja ähnlich aus.

Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Homer79 (10 November 2008)

Hallo,

wenn es etwas teurer aber dafür optimal sein darf, würde ich die Leitungsschutzschalter mit FI nehmen...
-> Klare Aufteilung und Abschaltung und kommst mit den Neutralleitern nicht durcheinander..

Sonst würd ich die Bel. und ev. die Rechnerstromkreise gar nicht über FI nehmen. Wenn Du rote Std. für EDV machst, sind diese ja gekennzeichnet und der "FI-Zwang" fällt weg.
Oder halt sep. pro Büro die EDV Std. über FI.

Gruß


----------



## s.leuschke (10 November 2008)

Wie Homer sagt/schreibt.

Sicherung mit FI - LSFI

Sind etwas teurer, aber dafür fallen die FI´s selber weg.
Im Fehlerfall lässt sich so besser suchen und finden, da man den Stromkreis komplett mit Null wegschalten kann.


----------



## Toddy80 (10 November 2008)

Also jede EDV-Steckdose mit einem 2pol FI mit eingebautem LS absichern. Leuchtenstromkreise evt. ohne und die normalen Steckdosen alle an einem FI, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Homer79 (10 November 2008)

Wenns Dir möglich ist(vom Geld her) würde ich auch die normealen Std. über 
den LSFI nehmen. Is halt übersichtlicher.
Bel. Stromkreise entweder auch so, oder garnicht.


----------

